# Was fürne Datenstruktur für Kreuztabelle mit doubles?



## dflasjjs (16. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

ich suche ne tolle geeignete Datenstruktur für Kreuztabellen. Gefüllt sind sie mit doubles und haben eben an den Seiten Beschriftungen ca. wie hier: http://www.kanalkiosk.de/kreuztabelle1.gif

Ich brauche die einzelnen Werte nachher für Berechnungen, müsste also gezielt drauf zugreifen können. Und sollte dynamisch von der Größe sein.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Mrz 2009)

dflasjjs hat gesagt.:


> ich suche ne tolle geeignete *Datenstruktur* für Kreuztabellen. Gefüllt sind sie mit doubles und haben eben *an den Seiten Beschriftungen*


Wir hatten zwar hier vor kurzem eine lange Diskussion gehabt, wer sich was unter einer Datenstruktur vorstellt, aber von "Seitenbeschriftungen" hat echt keiner was gesagt :noe:
Das ist irgendwie genauso, als ob du nach einem Datentyp für "Integer in Kursivschrift" suchen würdest, du musst doch ein bisschen zwischen dem Inhalt und der bunten Deko unterscheiden...

Die Daten an sich würde ich in einer stinknormalen HashMap abspeichern. Du bräuchtest halt für Key irgendeinen datentyp für "Strecke" die zwei Orte verbindet, da müsstest du equals und hashcode passend überschreiben, und als Value würdest du irgendwelche Zahlen abspeichern.
Für 15 km und 12 km jeweils so eine Hash-Tabelle anlegen (speicher ist nicht rechteckig, wenn du Daten so merkwürdig anordnest, sparst du kein papier^^)


----------

